# salt update



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I finally upgraded to a 20gallon it looks quite nice as I get more money moer live rock will go in there flutters my percula clown and damsel my blue damsel are still alive and kickin. They survived the move. I will get pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good to hear they made the switch.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

nice scooby. Not to doubt you but is that really yours? I have a wrx. If it's your or not that Scooby looks sweeeeettt.








-Jon


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yup, the impreza is her hubbies'


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> yup, the impreza is her hubbies'


exactly it is really Kev's. I have a black clownfish now and a 6line wrasse and I picked up 5or 6 lbs of live rock, my tank looks sweet.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

in due time grasshoppa


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice to know you got a bigger tank


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope your 20gal is coming along a lot better than mine hehe.









20gal and 5gal w/ black light


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like mine better than yours. I don't like the black light I like my fish to accent their natural colors.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> flutters my percula clown


 why is it girls have to name everything, includeing fish :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is just how we are; animals are people to, well ya know what I mean.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > flutters my percula clown
> ...


 i name my fish









sounds like you got everything handeled, you should post some pics


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

pcrose said:


> I like mine better than yours. I don't like the black light I like my fish to accent their natural colors.


 Oh that's just at night. During the day I have the normal lights for the tank on. I just didn't want the 10k daylight lamp glowing up my room.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are they more active nowe in there bigger tank


----------

